# natural BFP after 2 years TTC with PCOS and MF :)



## foquita

i am in shock :shock: 

i never thought i would be announcing my BFP! we were waiting for ICSI next year so had put the idea of a natural conception out of our heads. 

last week i had cramps when we were out, i bought tampons and went straight to a toilet as i was sure AF had started but there was no sign of her. i forgot about it until a few days ago when i had tender boobs but ignored it. i have had another few little inklings over the last few days but i kept pushing them to the back of my mind because i thought it couldn't be it! 

i tested this morning to rule it out and got a BFP on an IC 

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd406/soclanat/EAE6CDBB-B87A-4705-9203-623EF92037DA-661-0000004B49D487F7_zps0fa0a0ec.jpg

then tested with a digi i had from ages ago 

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd406/soclanat/537908F3-6758-412D-8789-3D2C437CB9FC-661-0000004B435A984C_zps01a59eb3.jpg

the test is on a notepad with my name on it :lol: 

:cloud9: my legs and hands were shaking so much, i can't believe this is really happening :shock: i have looked back at FF and i think i ovulated on the 31st march which would make my due date 22nd december :cloud9:


----------



## bettybee1

This is ace congrats !!! You give me hope :) cxxxx


----------



## foquita

thank you! :hugs: huge good luck with ICSI, are you starting this month? :)


----------



## Lou1

Congratulations, :thumbup: x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah hunnie start when af shows she was supposed too come Monday argh!!! We have mfi !! Too!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Awww get it! So happy for you! Congrats h&h all the way through!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats! Xx


----------



## Tasha

I spotted your siggy else where, so came to say congratulations. Amazing.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## foquita

thank you so much everyone :hugs: 

is it your first IVF betty? i'll be sending you loads of :dust: :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah my 1st ivf nervous lol , thank you xx


----------



## blueskai

OH MY GOD NAT!! :hugs:

I could do somersaults right now after reading this, honestly! Bloody hell. I'm am sooooo flippin pleased for you hun, so excited and wish you all the best in the world over the next nine months! :cloud9:

Where's your prego journal?? :winkwink:

Speechless!! Made my day!

xo


----------



## littlesteph

Massive congrats.
i know how your feeling, i tried 25 month for my little one, so i can kind of guess emotions are a bit every where at the moment, everything shaking massive smile on the face. again massive congrats


----------



## StefanieC

Wooo congratulations hun! So happy for you!


----------



## foquita

bettybee1 said:


> Yeah my 1st ivf nervous lol , thank you xx

fingers crossed you're first time lucky :hugs: 



blueskai said:


> OH MY GOD NAT!! :hugs:
> 
> I could do somersaults right now after reading this, honestly! Bloody hell. I'm am sooooo flippin pleased for you hun, so excited and wish you all the best in the world over the next nine months! :cloud9:
> 
> Where's your prego journal?? :winkwink:
> 
> Speechless!! Made my day!
> 
> xo

eeeek i know, it's shocking isn't it! :shock: :haha: 

i've not made one yet, i dunno when the time to do that is :lol:



StefanieC said:


> Wooo congratulations hun! So happy for you!

thank you! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

littlesteph said:


> Massive congrats.
> i know how your feeling, i tried 25 month for my little one, so i can kind of guess emotions are a bit every where at the moment, everything shaking massive smile on the face. again massive congrats

thank you :hugs: that's exactly it! i don't know what to do with myself :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Congrats xx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## littlesteph

foquita said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Massive congrats.
> i know how your feeling, i tried 25 month for my little one, so i can kind of guess emotions are a bit every where at the moment, everything shaking massive smile on the face. again massive congrats
> 
> thank you :hugs: that's exactly it! i don't know what to do with myself :haha:Click to expand...

shout it from the roof tops, :haha: i know thats what i wanted to do, i wanted to tell everybody and anybody :D. congrats again


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratulations.gif


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## foquita

thanks so much everyone :kiss:


----------



## solastyear

So exciting!!! Congrats!!


----------



## AussieBub

Huge congratulations to you and your OH! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! See over in 1st Trimester :)

-AussieBub


----------



## bluebell

Such lovely news, congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Lovely news!! Congratulations xx


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## katherinegrey

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! I've been waiting so long for your bfp announcement!!!!!!! Congratulations again hun!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats what a great story!!


----------



## stephx

Congratulations!


:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## foquita

thanks everyone! :happydance: 

katherinegrey, i can't believe it has finally happened! :yipee:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

This is wonderful!! Huuuuge congrats lovey x


----------



## zanDark

I know I posted in another thread too...but your BFP really made my day! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My eyes always tear up when I see a fellow LTTTCer get her BFP :hugs: I'm so happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I remember you offering me hugs on my down days...I'm so glad to see your little bean decided to surprise you :hugs: Happy and healthy nine months to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BettyBee...best of luck on your IVF sweetie :hugs: :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## foquita

thank you mrsb :hugs: :happydance: 

thank you so much zandark! :hugs: I felt the same when I saw you got yours, I even remember you from the TTC forum so it was amazing to see you finally pregnant! we're both going to be mums!! :cloud9:


----------



## charlie_lael

Omg! Nat! I had no idea!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## foquita

thanks love! :cloud9: so happy and excited :happydance:


----------

